# Liquify help



## MTVision (Jan 5, 2012)

I have this picture of a girl lying on her back and she is looking back at the camera. Because of the way she's laying, one breast looks way bigger then the other and I suck at the liquify tool. I'm not even sure if it can be fixed but I was wondering if anyone out there wanted to give it a try.......

Please....

Thanks in advance

*I didn't post the picture but if anyone wants to give it a try I can send you the RAW file, a TIFF, or a JPEG*


----------



## Peano (Jan 5, 2012)

You could upload the raw file to www.yousendit.com and post the link here.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 5, 2012)

Peano said:
			
		

> You could upload the raw file to www.yousendit.com and post the link here.



Thanks! I'm uploading it right now


----------



## MTVision (Jan 5, 2012)

https://www.yousendit.com/sharedFol...d=3n6e7zzxbY3FWxsQck9kfxkv13PUZ2oX5YyvtPF-c7E

Hopefully the link works!


----------



## Peano (Jan 5, 2012)

If you have CS5, you might get better results with puppet warp. I would select an area like this and copy it to a new layer, then use puppet warp to enlarge it.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 5, 2012)

Peano said:


> If you have CS5, you might get better results with puppet warp. I would select an area like this and copy it to a new layer, then use puppet warp to enlarge it.



#1: Great edit job! I'm gonna have to learn how to use puppet warp!

#2: I have never found myself even remotely attracted (sexually) to the same sex. And so I say this in a completely nonsensual way, but ...I just can't seem to stop watching that pulsating breast! :lmao:


----------



## MTVision (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll have to try that. I've never used puppet warp before so it'll be interesting. Thank you!


----------



## MTVision (Jan 5, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> #1: Great edit job! I'm gonna have to learn how to use puppet warp!
> 
> #2: I have never found myself even remotely attracted (sexually) to the same sex. And so I say this in a completely nonsensual way, but ...I just can't seem to stop watching that pulsating breast! :lmao:



So I take it it's not that horrible of a photo?   I almost deleted it because of the boob issue.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 5, 2012)

MTVision said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, getting a boob job definitely helped her! 
It's an interesting perspective, I think, so yeah, it works.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 5, 2012)

Puppet Warp tool is awesome


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2012)

Adobe TV | Search | puppet warp


----------



## MTVision (Jan 5, 2012)

Peano said:
			
		

> Seems workable to me. I would do some detail work on the face and eyes.



I was planning on it. You're always a big help - I really appreciate it. 

Are you a member on the Fred miranda forums? I've seen the same name but wasn't if it was you.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 5, 2012)

Because she is at an angle on the bed or whatever, the warped breast looks... wrong. The original looks right. Or maybe a little less warp?


----------

